# Penguins



## exco (Mar 2, 2017)

When is the best time (e.g. US month) to go to Australia and New Zealand to take pictures of penguins?

Also, would you please recommend the timeshare resorts to stay at in Australia and New Zealand?

Thanks!


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 8, 2017)

exco said:


> When is the best time (e.g. US month) to go to Australia and New Zealand to take pictures of penguins?
> 
> Also, would you please recommend the timeshare resorts to stay at in Australia and New Zealand?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know anything about the penguins of Australia or New Zealand, but there are penguins in a Cape Town suburb of South Africa.  You can visit with them right on the beach...  I took a tour of the Cape Pennisula that included Boulders Beach, where the penguins are located.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 8, 2017)

This site https://www.cowes.info/when-is-the-best-time-to-visit-phillip-island/ seems to indicate the best time of year for the Phillip island penguins is Nov-Feb. 

That being said, we went in August and thought it was amazing.

Also, while the seasons are opposite down under, the months are the same.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 10, 2017)

We saw the penguins come in at dusk at Phillips Island, the nature center there, in March 2015.  It was amazing.  You could not use a flash on your camera, although there were a few who did it anyway.  So have a camera that  works well in low light without flash.  I didn't do any then, but now i have a Nikon D750 and it does low light well.  Wish I could go back.

We were on a Road Scholar trip so no timeshare.


----------



## jeysa (Mar 13, 2017)

RNCollins said:


> I don't know anything about the penguins of Australia or New Zealand, but there are penguins in a Cape Town suburb of South Africa.  You can visit with them right on the beach...  I took a tour of the Cape Pennisula that included Boulders Beach, where the penguins are located.


This was such a terrific video! I really enjoyed it. I should share this with my husband, he would be ecstatic about it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AlohaKauai (Mar 29, 2017)

We did the "Ultimate Adventure Tour" at Phillip Island and it was great.  The ranger takes you out to a separate beach where you wait for the penguins to come in.  They came up on shore just a couple of feet from us.  They also handed out night vision goggles that you could use once it got dark enough.  The walk back from the beach was also interesting as there were hundreds of penguins all about as we made our way back to the visitor center.  You couldn't take pictures on this particular tour though, so it might not work for you.    

We are visiting Cape Town next year and hope to see the penguins there too.  That video had really stoked our excitement!


----------

